# Goldfish with blood bruise



## Love animals1 (Oct 25, 2017)

My goldfish started to bleed from the bridge of his nose whilst I was cleaning his tank and now has a blood bruise. What do I do??


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Love animals1 said:


> My goldfish started to bleed from the bridge of his nose whilst I was cleaning his tank and now has a blood bruise. What do I do??


Hi.

Could you answer a few questions for us?

How long have you had the fish?
How big is the tank? And the filter?
Did you carry out a fishless cycle before adding fish, and if so, can you describe exactly how/what you did?
How many fish, and how many are in the tank?
Do you have any test results for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, GH and KH?
When was the last time you cleaned the tank/performed a water change, and how much did you change?

I know all these questions may sound like an interrogation and, to you, may even sound irrelevant, but the answers will help to give us a clearer picture of what's going on, and we'll be able to advise you more accurately.


----------



## Love animals1 (Oct 25, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> Hi.
> 
> Could you answer a few questions for us?
> 
> ...


Hi unfortunately during the middle of the day the goldfish died but later on in the day (evening) he moved spaces but he is still lying on his side on the bottom of the tank. What does that mean?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Is he in the tank on his own ? If so it may be that he is not dead but it does sound like he is suffering. If you feel that he is suffering with no hope of recovery then you can use pure clove oil which acts as a fatal anaesthetic. If you decide to do this then google instructions for euthanising fish with clove oil as it has to be done precisely. If there are other fish in the tank then its possible that these fish have moved him. Other fish will often try and eat a dead or dying fish.


----------



## Love animals1 (Oct 25, 2017)

Yes he is by himself. Annoyingly we don't have that oil but is there anything else I could use?


----------



## Love animals1 (Oct 25, 2017)

kittih said:


> Is he in the tank on his own ? If so it may be that he is not dead but it does sound like he is suffering. If you feel that he is suffering with no hope of recovery then you can use pure clove oil which acts as a fatal anaesthetic. If you decide to do this then google instructions for euthanising fish with clove oil as it has to be done precisely. If there are other fish in the tank then its possible that these fish have moved him. Other fish will often try and eat a dead or dying fish.


Yes he is by himself. Annoyingly we don't have that oil but is there anything else I could use?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

No. That's the most humane way to euthanize them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2017)

Love animals1 said:


> Yes he is by himself. Annoyingly we don't have that oil but is there anything else I could use?


No. It is easily bought which is good news. We have it. If you want to put the fish to sleep humanly then clove oil is the humane way.


----------



## MoorProblems (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi Guys, new to this and not sure how this actually works. Apologies in advance.
I have 2 young black moors, recently 1 of them acquired a cloudy eye, which I have tried treatment for, but over the last 24 hours his eye has got a red sore around it. I have no idea what this is and what I can do to help it heal. I really don’t want him to lose the sight in his eye. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

MoorProblems said:


> Hi Guys, new to this and not sure how this actually works. Apologies in advance.
> I have 2 young black moors, recently 1 of them acquired a cloudy eye, which I have tried treatment for, but over the last 24 hours his eye has got a red sore around it. I have no idea what this is and what I can do to help it heal. I really don't want him to lose the sight in his eye.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Hi and welcome. It is better you start a new thread rather than piggy backing onto another thread about a different problem as you will get more help that way.

The problem could be a large number of things. The fist step is to check your water parameters using a water test kit. Ammonia and nitrite should be zero. Any thing other than this is likely to be causing the problem.

How long have you had the fish and what is your water cleaning regime ? How big is your tank ?


----------



## MoorProblems (Dec 5, 2017)

The ammonia and nitrate levels are zero. I have had the fish for 8 months. Tank is filtered and I do a 50% water change twice a week as tank is 64L with 3 fish.


----------



## MoorProblems (Dec 5, 2017)

Sorry about posting here, had a look how to create a new thread, however I didn’t know how to do that. Could you help me please?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2017)

Click on the big green create new thread button then you can create a new thread.


----------

